# tecumseh crankshaft-flywheel taper issue



## deere245 (Oct 31, 2009)

I am rebuilding a TVS90 (rated 3.8hp) for my parents mower. I got a deal on a new shortblock, but my problem is my original flywheel(aluminum) center hole is too big for the crankshaft taper. The flywheel is for electronic ignition and the hole is 5/8" The smallest part of the taper on the new crank is 1/2".I can't use the old crank. The output side is too short on it for my project.
What flywheel will work (I want to keep elec..ign)? A guy on ebay was talking about an insert may be needed, but I don't know if he meant for the flywheel or what (he was selling a flywheel). 
I have worked on many engines and usually I am a Briggs flathead man, but this Tecumseh has been, shall I say, challenging. I am guessing this is some old style shortblock. Is there a easy / semi economical solution? Or am I in search of that unobtainuim part?
The shortblock is a sbv329 for tvs90 and lav35 and I think the crank in it is a 33153(not sure about crank number). I need to have the longer 3 5/32 crank output for a self propelled mower. Original crank was 2 9/16, which is too short for the self propelled mower.


Thanks in advance
Mowing with scissors
Shawn


----------

